
Framework benchmarks round 13 - claudiug
https://www.techempower.com/blog/2016/11/16/framework-benchmarks-round-13/
======
myf01d
Why is Phoenix is ranked so low even lower than Django? it is supposed to be
one of the fastest frameworks.

------
claudiug
ruby still slow.

c# on linux what a jump from the last report

